# Fs ebjd



## moneysink (Apr 25, 2010)

I have a 5 inch Blue jack Dempsey that I bought off of Sample a week or so ago, he is healthy and awesome looking but my bigger Blue Jack is making his life hell and im worried that I will come home from work and find him dead soo..$60 (the price I paid) takes him.








just finished feeding so the water is a little messy,
and as I was taking the photo big blue came out of right field and chased away little blue.








thanks.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, nice. Is the big guy my old one?


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

haha its the one i sold to sample xD ive had this guy since he was under one inch


----------



## moneysink (Apr 25, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Wow, nice. Is the big guy my old one?


 yup he is 8.5 inches and fat lol


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

yeah i have a feeling he's gonna grow into a stunner, free bump for an awesome fish!


----------



## moneysink (Apr 25, 2010)

ya he is a very nice fish, I always heard that you can keep multiple EBJD together, but both of these guys act alot more like regular jacks, two males= warfare


----------



## moneysink (Apr 25, 2010)

I just want to make sure he goes to a proper home and dosnt end up in a Mbuna tank or something dumb.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

moneysink said:


> yup he is 8.5 inches and fat lol


Awesome. Glad you got him, as he looks great!


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

moneysink said:


> I have a 5 inch Blue jack Dempsey that I bought off of Sample a week or so ago, he is healthy and awesome looking but my bigger Blue Jack is making his life hell and im worried that I will come home from work and find him dead soo..$60 (the price I paid) takes him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats the fish under the big guy?


----------



## moneysink (Apr 25, 2010)

thats an O.B. peacock we named J.P. (Jackson Pollock).


----------



## moneysink (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## Tychevelle (Dec 17, 2010)

The fish under lil blue is that a aquidens diadema? I had 3 of them only got one left now. Interested in selling him?

Ty


----------



## moneysink (Apr 25, 2010)

Yes it is, but no at this point the only one I am selling is the smaller blue jack dempsey.
lol so far I have had questions and offers on every fish BUT the EBJD.


----------



## moneysink (Apr 25, 2010)

If I do decide to sell him though, you will be first in line.


----------



## Tychevelle (Dec 17, 2010)

Lol ok no worries and thanks for keeping me in mind. I'd love to get the ebjd off ya but I already got a like guy (3.5") and maxed out for room


----------



## bigslik (Feb 12, 2011)

if you still have him give me a call steve 778 395 3958


----------



## bigslik (Feb 12, 2011)

If anybody knows him, can some one get a hold of this guy so I can talk to him?

thanks


----------



## bigslik (Feb 12, 2011)

very interested PM sent

thanks


----------



## moneysink (Apr 25, 2010)

Blue guy on hold..


----------



## moneysink (Apr 25, 2010)

sold to a good home.


----------



## bigslik (Feb 12, 2011)

Great fish

colored up really fast 

thanks


----------

